# Welcher Applikationsserver



## Gast (3. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich mich gerade über die bestehenden Applikationsserver ein bisschen schlau gemacht und bin jetzt am grübeln, welchen Server ich nehmen soll, 
Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste,

Auf jeden Fall soll er Open Source sein, da ich meine Applikation kommerziell verwende,

schönen Tag,


----------



## ms (4. Sep 2008)

Was brauchst du denn konkret an Features?

ms


----------



## FArt (4. Sep 2008)

Nimm irgendeinen... JBoss, Jonas, Glassfish, Jeronimo


----------



## ralf.zahn (10. Sep 2008)

> Auf jeden Fall soll er Open Source sein, da ich meine Applikation kommerziell verwende, 

Hä? Wenn die Applikation einen wichtigen Zweck erfüllt, dann werden je nach Bedeutung kommerzielle Produkte interessanter.


----------

